# 40 ounces



## stonedsmithy (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey guys just an up date on big bertha i ended up getting 40 ounces on the dot off her (thats dry) an a pound of cabbage to make some oil so yer pretty happy with that harvest haha


----------



## T-Bone (Apr 14, 2007)

super full, super lush green, BTW what strain were you growing?  that is a great score off of your plant. i hope to achieve such a feat by oct-nov. i'm jealous to say the least. how does she smoke?
~T-Bone


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Apr 14, 2007)

the strain i was told is pretty in pink sativa indica strain an yeah its got a nice heady hi to it iam growing this indoors also ,the taste differance compared to the indoor is so much differant but youd expect that but over all shes nice all round


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 14, 2007)

holly cow u got that much out of one plant? thats aw some bro glad to hear it taste great too man thats alot of grass ur gonna be smoking lol peace


----------



## Jbong (Apr 14, 2007)

my god, did you use any training techniques or did you top it or anything or is that just natural growth? Great job anyways.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Apr 14, 2007)

yeah i pegged her down to open her up a bit an also topped her twice because i didnt want her growing much taller than the fence behind her thanks for the great comments hopefully ill have a dosen of these next season haha


----------



## larfin1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice effort stonedsmithy


----------



## dursky (Apr 15, 2007)

how many plants??


----------



## T-Bone (Apr 15, 2007)

Now is the ouside taste more earthy and different i.e. sweeter, hashy, things like that, or does the indoors taste better?
~T-Bone


----------



## indiglo (Apr 15, 2007)

Lookin good! Wish I had the room for one that big.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Apr 19, 2007)

yeah it was just the one plant mate an as for the taste yerbit more earther proly not quiet qs sweet tasting as the indoor stuff my i reakon its got a heavier stoneage compared to the indoors thanks for all the great comments lads


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 19, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Oscar (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey, hey..long time no post!

I was wondering if the Big Bertha is considered an Indica or a Sativa!

Also, has anyone grown her outdoors and when does she finish?

I'm in Quebec..so the growing season is quite short.

Actually, I've got 7 strains that I need to research....before trying them outdoors........so many questions I have.

like---- Blue mystic x pacifica x nycd---- a and b
Durban thai high flyer x super silver haze x big bertha
ftm x ftm (ff2) (a) (b) -one says indica and the other says sativa

I asked Santa and he said to go to MJ Passion....go figure.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 17, 2008)

great grow,next year i will have some outside monsters.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 17, 2008)

that is awsome bro.... keep up the good work....


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 17, 2008)

Boy, does that ever bring back some good memories Bro. Had some fat Girls like that myself not to long ago. Great job little brother.


----------



## VaNdLe (Nov 17, 2008)

2.5 pounds of dry bud ? Jesus gotta love out door though lol


----------



## Icex420 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thats a great job you did there. No close neighbors i assume.

I have a chain-link fence =/

God thats a nice plant~


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 17, 2008)

that's insane. Good job!


----------



## Alistair (Nov 17, 2008)

This was first posted on 04 14 07.  That is an impressive plant, though.


----------



## smokybear (Nov 17, 2008)

Very impressive. Great work my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## leafminer (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow my indoor/outdoor plants look like midgets by comparison! Great grow!


----------

